# Raspberry fruit spread from Costco-Similar Recipe?



## emandeli (Jan 28, 2010)

I am not sure if the US Costco has the same one but we have been buying this Raspberry fruit spread ("jam" my kids call it but it's not all gelatin-like and not overly sweet) by Kirkland. I am looking for a recipe to make my own this week and hot water bath can some but am still fairly new at canning and need some advice 

Where would I look for such recipes? Thanks!


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

Try using the low-sugar pectin recipe for raspberry jam. If your berries are really sweet, it should be delish!


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Try looking at the Pomona's Universal Pectin website- you can make low or no sugar preserves, or use honey using their pectin. 

Pomonapectin.com


----------

